# Noises Hedgehogs Hate



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

I know there's probably a lot of noises that hedgies generally hate or get very antsy when they hear. So far I've discovered that Roxie really hates the sound of running water, people sneezing and/or wheezy noises and the sound of me opening her foodie storage box.

What sounds do your hedgies really hate?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Annabell doesn't like running water. Otherwise noise wise she seems pretty calm

Sylvie didn't like running water, the vaccum, or "sss" noise, which was unfortunate with her name


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily is most sensitive to noises when I've just woken her up, which is when she's at her grumpiest. She doesn't like "ssss" or "tchhh" noises, or when I talk loudly then. I also doesn't like it if she hears a hissing sound (my thought is it sounds like an upset hedgie, or possibly a snake?), kissing noises, or the sound of running water.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Basil doesn't like loud tv noises, like explosions or yelling. But he loves the sound of people's voices on the show "The West Wing"!


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Roxie dosen't have any issues with the TV (I was watching my cousin play Okami while handling her last) but didn't quite like the sound of the controller vibrating. General consensus so far is they generally don't like hissing sounds of any type


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Lilysmommy said:


> Lily is most sensitive to noises when I've just woken her up, which is when she's at her grumpiest. She doesn't like "ssss" or "tchhh" noises, or when I talk loudly then. I also doesn't like it if she hears a hissing sound (my thought is it sounds like an upset hedgie, or possibly a snake?), kissing noises, or the sound of running water.


I forgot about the kissing noises. Yes Sylvie didn't like those. Annabell seems ok. The breeder kissed each one of her hedgies when taking them out of the cage, so I'm guessing that's why she's ok.

I'm with you on the snake theory


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Snowball doesn't like the kissing sounds, loud banging, the sound of the bath tub water running. I can't think of anything more on top of my head.


----------



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

Consonants, loud breathing, coughing, sniffing, water running, kissing, items falling, hammering, vacuum cleaner, tapping, snapping, hair scratching, typing. 

My hedgehog particularly hates it when I scratch my head. 

Just think of it this way: if you were wearing hearing aids, and cranked the volume as loud as you could, what would bother you?

Edit: Book pages flipping, throat clearing, ANY kind of breathing, I think he can even hear my bone joints moving because he hates that too.

Yes I know, it's long... my hedgehog is pleasantly cranky/temperamental.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow, that's a humongous list of stuff that your hedgie dosen't like.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Clémentine doesn't like the sound of paper rustling. She hates it when I move invoices when I work on my budget on the computer while she's on my lap. She used to hate kissing noises but I kept doing it and she got used to it.


----------

